# Algone (green hair algae problem)



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

am having some trouble with green hair algae in my 125 due to high nitrates I just did a 20% change and put some phosphate sponge in my sump. Also I just bought this product off the net called Algone...anybody ever tried it?

ALGONE


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

I would not use it as it most likely is not reef safe, best bet for hair algee is some turbos and acesta, and maturation of your system.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I wouldent add any chemicals or critters till you have the probem at hand.
First off try some po4 remover like rowa phosphate remover.
Next, Keep up on the waterchanges (Weekly 20-30 percent). Next feed VERY sparingly.
As little as you can. Get yourself some poly pads and use some carbon. (Change the carbon weekly and rowa and poly pads when needed.
What fish do ya have, and how much and what do you feed?


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Raptor said:


> I wouldent add any chemicals or critters till you have the probem at hand.
> First off try some po4 remover like rowa phosphate remover.
> Next, Keep up on the waterchanges (Weekly 20-30 percent). Next feed VERY sparingly.
> As little as you can. Get yourself some poly pads and use some carbon. (Change the carbon weekly and rowa and poly pads when needed.
> What fish do ya have, and how much and what do you feed?


I have read that carbon can cause an increase in nitrates. The Kent Phosphate Sponge should work like that rowa stuff, right? I will keep up on the changes...can you give me a link to some info on poly pads, thanks raptor.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Do a search on pura poly pads. You'll kill 3 birds
with one stone. I have used them and they work.
No carbon doesent leach anything out. It may release phosphate if you dont rinse it. Just rinse it and you'll be fine. Use black diamond.


----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

I used it for two or more months straight on my 180 for cloudy water.

It did:

NOTHING!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

What did nothing? If your talking about polypads then you must have had some other issues.
I am thinking it was the food you were feeding. What do you feed your p's.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

So far...I love the Algone, most of the algae is dying and my nitrates are inbetween 10-20 ppm. As far as cloudiness...my water has never been clearer, it almost looks like the fish are floating, I'll take a pic later and show you guys. Im gunna go pick up those pura pads in bout an hour and maybe a niger trigger.


----------

